# Sub compact/ Compact to small? or is it Hydro-static ?



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

I have been looking to buy a smaller tractor that I could mow with and do some light farm work with.

I have seen a-lot of Kubota 2370s', BX25s' and John deer 1023s', 1025s' all with low hours and look almost new.
I'm thinking that someone bought them thinking they would do the job but turned out to be to small to due the job?

I have also seen some decent older Kubotas', L245, L2000, B6100, B2150hst, B7100hst, B2410 and others but they ALL seem to be hst models.

Whats up with that?
anyone have knowledge on the hydrostatic trannys?

Even the JDs are Hst tranys.
are gear tranys a thing of the past?

Help me decide.

OMF


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

I'm thinking a vast majority of of those low hour small tractors for sale is people realizing they aren't half the weekend warriors that they imagined, and even if it just sits there, the monthly note still comes due.

That said, I think it's pretty universal that inexperienced tractor buyers/owners overestimate the capability of their machine.

When I was a kid, Dad got a L2550. After I moved back to the home town, he got a 9 ton dozer. My brother asked what the "new" dozer could do. I told him "Everything we thought the Kubota could do when we first got it."

Only now that I am old experienced, and jaded does a piece of machinery ever perform above my expectations.

I recently came close to buying a sub compact for mowing, until I looked at the turning radii on those machines and compared the to my cub cadet's turning radius.... let's just say, if you want to mow, get a mower. Now maybe you might consider an x5 or x7 mower to do your garden work, but I haven't found too many that talk up mowing a yard with a SCUT or CUT.

Dad still has his l255dt. He uses it mainly for his ridiculously huge garden. He now has a larger tractor (Yanmar yt359, purchased mainly because the Kubota was down when he needed to work the ground) for loader work, in addition to the dozer (Dresser td8e). I've got my $4k antique Deere crawler loader for work and the $2k cub cadet for grass duty. I've exceeded both primary capability of a SCUT for far less money. That deere's loader is way more capable than the comparably rated Yanmar's, but it is of course old school industrial stuff.

You might consider something like an 8N for you farm work? I'm not sure exactly what you want it to do.

You can still get a new geared tractor, but they are much less common. The Yanmar and my mower are Hydrostatic. I expect the Yanmar to last multiple decades, but not the lawn mower's. The lawn mower has the cheapest style of Hydrostatic available. I might replace it with a heavier duty one when it goes, but I expect it'll last several more years at least. Even it is rebuildable, but it just isn't worth it. I asked a similar question on Hydrostatic longevity, and answer give is that 50 year old Hydrostatic transmission are still being used.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

What kind of "Light" farm work are you talking about? It makes a difference. If you are going to be mostly using it to mow the lawn, you may want to consider a garden tractor, rather than a lawn tractor. It could mow the lawn, and if you get the right garden tractor for the light farm work, you can option a three point, FEL even a 540 PTO. I wouldn't be afraid of a hydrostatic drive for light duties around the property.
With the used ones you are looking at, look at the other side of the coin. Perhaps they were initially purchased by home owners to do a whole myriad of chores, only to realize they really only needed a much cheaper lawn mower. That's sort of how I came across my Case 45 hp tractor. The previous owner's circumstances changed, he sold the farm and had a brand new tractor that was being used to plow a residential driveway. To much tractor for him, and just the right size for me.
The key is, what are your light farm duties going to be?


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

I have a 1969 Ford 4000 that sits high on 38 inch (height) rims that works well for most my needs.

I thought about a finish mower but around trees and the house it could be tricky. Also this year I need to re grade my house, and I know a skidsteer would be perfect, and my ford with a scoop might work but will be hard to get in the tight areas. Land scapeing, mulching, gravel, compost, dirt, rocks, pulling small trailer and stuff around my moms and my house.

The biggest thing is mowing 3 plus acres with hills.

Less then 3 years ago I bought a new Husq LGT5426 or is it LGT 2654, well, what ever it is it ran fine for the first year but the second it slowed down and even stopped moving till it cooled down and it was the biggest and best they had I was told and when I was younger Husq had a great rep so I assumed I had a good mower.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

With no or few trees, you might mow with a SCUT. But compare your riders turning radius to any machines you are considering. My CC is 18". The scuts were well over 60"

Wasn't your Husqvarna under the factory waranty yet?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd consider getting a local guy to grade the yard around the house. Probably a days work if you do some of the preparations. 3 acres is a lot of mowing. you may be on the right track with the John Deere 1023 or something of that size. I have a Husqvarna LGT 2448 or something like that. Wouldn't want to cut anymore than I have with it!


----------

